# Gingersnap(Snappy) kidded!!!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Snappy kidded out BIG buck/doe twins! 4 and 5 pounds! :shocked: No wonder she was so big!

Here is the buck kid!

















and the doe


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

ooh I like the buckling  ! congrats! :leap: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks he is very handsome! and LONG! (the pics don't show it) and he has lots of tiny moonspots!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

oh how darling..they'd be hard to part with..i'd want to keep them both!!! That doe looks so dainty and delicate...very pretty..CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww.... so cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

sooo cute !!!!!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Adorable!! Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!

And mink I know! but we are lucky that both of them and our other doe kid will be going to close friends! So we will get to see them ALL the time! The doe kids name is Lilly


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Too cute!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They're beautiful! Congratulations!! Have fun with your new kiddies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

What cute babies!


----------

